# PSA Tackle Twill or Not?



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

So we've never done tackle twill before and we'd like to start.
I want to order a few rolls from TwillUSA and I was looking at the sports twill with the PSA backing.

Is the psa worth the extra money, can we just use tack spray to hold it in place?
Will the PSA cut ok on a laser or vinyl cutter?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I like the PSA option myself. We use a laser to cut our twill so having the ability to have it stick one layer on the other and then cut it in one shot is nice. It is also easier than dealing with the spray at the embroidery machine.

Short answer - worth it IMHO


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Am I wrong that if you don't have the backing that is on the pressure sensitive, you still have to back it in order to cut (if you don't have a laser?)


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Vinyl cutters need backing to cut twill. Also a sharp blade at slow speed seems to work better for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You will need the backing for a vinyl cutter unless you are using a flatbed and then you may be able to get away without the backing. 

For not too complicated stuff we sew an outline on the embroidery machine and cut it out with a blade and then sew it down. 

We are in the market for a laser to do the cutting but we probably still will not do PSA for 2 reasons. First is the expense and second is we are doing so much twill for patches that we order the 51 inch rolls and for a normal patch it just isn't worth the extra expense and hassle of that extra glue on the backing. 

We have considered uncoated to save even more but we do heat press the twill to backing to help stabilize the patch in the process. 

Hope this helps and good luck. BTW, get a laser, I think that is the only way to go.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

NeonTees said:


> Also a sharp blade at slow speed seems to work better for us.


I find that even with a sharp blade and slowing down the cutter, I still get small hanging bits where it doesn't separate very easily. I've found I get better cuts and less tears if I double cut everything by resending the same file to the cutter a second time. Takes a little longer but I get better results.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a 50 watt Universal laser I was going to use. Anyone want to share how they cut twill with a laser?


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

bpfohler said:


> I have a 50 watt Universal laser I was going to use. Anyone want to share how they cut twill with a laser?


Sent you a PM


----------

